# Angel kidded 5/16, now to wait till June for Caviar & Bunny



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Up first is Punky, a ff Nigerian doe. May 10th is day 145, so about 7 weeks.
Front view from 3 weeks ago, far right.








Rear view from today.









Up next is Angel, pygora, unknown kidding history, but this is at least her 2nd go around. May 14th is day 145, so about 7.5 weeks. Front view from 3 weeks ago.








Rear view from today. She's be the white butt between Punky and the Ober









Next is Bunny, ff Nigerian dwarf. It is possible that she is due with Angle, but she had a 5 day heat I didn't acknowledge and then 3 weeks after, so pretty sure she's not due till June 27 (day 145). Front view picture above next to Punky.
Rear view from today









Caviar, 2nd freshener pygmy. She gets fat on nothing and since I've switched from straight grass hay to alfalfa grass mix she's ballooned. I'm not sure if she took her last visit with Nemo, but she hasn't gone into heat again. June 7th would be day 145. Front view from 3 weeks ago.








Rear view from today.








Daddy to all is Nemo, Nigerian dwarf


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 2 does due in May and 2 in June*

Looking great.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: 2 does due in May and 2 in June*

They all are so cute! Can't wait to see what you have!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: 2 does due in May and 2 in June*


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: 2 does due in May and 2 in June*

Caviar 








Punky-4ish more weeks








Angel-5ish more weeks








Bunny


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: 2 does due in May and 2 in June*

Lookin' good!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: 2 does due in May and 2 in June*

Please pardon the wet and yuck, it pretty much poured for 2 days.

Punky day 131









Angel day 127









Caviar day 100something She's due in June









Bunny day 100something, also due in June The little brown butt, Punky's belly made an appearance in this picture as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 2 does due in May and 2 in June*

We understand wet and yuck.... :hug:

All....Looking good.... :thumb:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: 2 does due in May and 2 in June*

Better Angel pictures, even if through not so clean double pane windows


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: 2 does due in May and 2 in June*

Punky is on day 140 today. She got a haircut and hoof trim today. She was happy till the grain cup was empty


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: 2 does due in May and 2 in June*

hehehehe, pause hehehehehe. Sorry she just looks funny as hehe


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: 2 does due in May and 2 in June*

Haha, yeah, these Nigerian girls get crazy thick winter coats. She's lost most of the wool, but the guard hairs grow long too. I wanted to just go ahead and shave everything, but it's been kind of chilly overnight, so I behaved


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: 2 does due in May and 2 in June*

i love the french poodle look...lol, i would have had to shave it too.it's 90 degrees here though...less mess and easier to keep an eye on things...


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: 2 does due in May and 2 in June*

Angel day 138, looking quite round


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: 2 does due in May and 2 in June*

Punky day 146, slow, but steady progress, tomorrow is my guess, unless she speeds things up.
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww17 ... 12012h.jpg
Angel day 142, progressing, but ligs are still pretty firm as of this morning.
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww17 ... 12012e.jpg
Caviar, due early June
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww17 ... 12012g.jpg
Bunny, due end of June
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww17 ... 12012c.jpg


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: 2 does due in May and 2 in June*

Twin bucklings for PUnky. She sort of suprised me, has been hiding out most of the day, very slowly filling her udder and ligs were gone 45 min earlier, but she was still stuffing her face, no strutted udder and no noticable contractions. I figured she had a little bit at least and would keep me up all night the way she dug into the chunk of alfalfa I gave her last time I went out. Will post pictures in birth announcements soon as I get some, didn't have a camera with me.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Punky kidded5/13, Angel's up next.*

Congrats on the new babies!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Punky kidded5/13, Angel's up next.*

congrats!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Punky kidded5/13, Angel's up next.*

Angel day 146. Ligs are low, belly has drop some today, legs are starting to look a bit stiffer than this morning, udder is slowly filling. I'll check her once again just before dark, if the ligs are still there I'm sleeping and will check on her at 6AM when I get up


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Punky kidded5/13, Angel's up next.*

Angel kidded doe/buck twins this morning. Wil post a link to pictures in announcements


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Angel kidded 5/16, now to wait till June for Caviar & Bu*

Finally felt a kick from Bunny's belly. Still haven't felt any kiddos in Caviar, but that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Angel kidded 5/16, now to wait till June for Caviar & Bu*

Caviar day 136
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... hotostream

Bunny about 4 weeks to go
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... hotostream


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Angel kidded 5/16, now to wait till June for Caviar & Bu*

Caviar day 142, not the best picture, through double pane window and all


__
https://flic.kr/p/7339776120


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Angel kidded 5/16, now to wait till June for Caviar & Bu*

:thumb: exciting! getting close!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Angel kidded 5/16, now to wait till June for Caviar & Bu*

Day 144
Ok, fine, link it is....

__
https://flic.kr/p/7160045207


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Angel kidded 5/16, now to wait till June for Caviar & Bu*

Caviar, day 146, progress, but still holding onto them, ligs are still pretty firm, but lower.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Angel kidded 5/16, now to wait till June for Caviar & Bu*

Bunny
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel kidded 5/16, now to wait till June for Caviar & Bu*

Congrats... :thumb:

Sounds like you are keeping busy... :hug:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Angel kidded 5/16, now to wait till June for Caviar & Bu*

Well, Caviar obviously was bred at a later date, she just seemed so on track for that first date. Here's her rear from today. Ligs are low and somewhat soft, but have been off and on for a week.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/

and Bunny today, didn't realize I got the wire right over the middle, but you can see her cute udder
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/


----------

